# Does this mean he has been granted a visa



## sherson (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all 
My fiance recieved this email yesterday 

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub

Im 99% sure this means his visa has been granted but just wanted your thoughts ......... my nerves are shattered right now!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

sherson said:


> Hi all
> My fiance recieved this email yesterday
> 
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub
> ...


Try to be cautiously optimistic- the key words here are 'your visa will be dispatched..'. Meaning a visa is headed out from them to your fiance. 

Otherwise the wording would likely be more along the lines of 'your documents will be returned...', indicating no visa will be dispatched along with it.


----------



## sherson (Feb 1, 2012)

That was my thinking also however, scared to get our hopes up!


----------

